# Tanungin mo si vs. Itanong mo kay



## Chriszinho85

Hey everyone. It’s great to see that there some Filipinos here who can be of help here. I’ve been trying to learn Tagalog for the longest time. I moved to the Philippines when I was 3 and lived there for 3 years and I still can’t speak it. Although, I can understand a good majority of what's being spoken. I usually can understand my mom’s phone conversations and conversations with family members. My mom sometimes speaks to me in Tagalog and so do my cousins, but I just usually answer them back in English. It’s so hard for me to speak it. Anyway, back to my question. What is the difference between saying “tanungin mo si…” and “itanong mo kay…”? Are there instances when one should be used instead of the other? To me, they both mean “ask (so and so)…”

Salamat sa iyong tulong.  (Is that right? or is it “pagtulong” or something else?)

Chris


----------



## cyrille2188

Chriszinho85 said:
			
		

> Hey everyone. It’s great to see that there some Filipinos here who can be of help here. I’ve been trying to learn Tagalog for the longest time. I moved to the Philippines when I was 3 and lived there for 3 years and I still can’t speak it. Although, I can understand a good majority of what's being spoken. I usually can understand my mom’s phone conversations and conversations with family members. My mom sometimes speaks to me in Tagalog and so do my cousins, but I just usually answer them back in English. It’s so hard for me to speak it. Anyway, back to my question. What is the difference between saying “tanungin mo si…” and “itanong mo kay…”? Are there instances when one should be used instead of the other? To me, they both mean “ask (so and so)…”
> 
> Salamat sa iyong tulong.  (Is that right? or is it “pagtulong” or something else?)
> 
> Chris



Let me go in reverse order here:

"Salamat sa iyong tulong" is right if there is only one person who have helped you and you are thanking him/her. However, since you (hopefully) will receive more help from other people than just me, it's more proper to say: Salamat sa _inyong_ tulong.

I've thought about your question a lot and I couldn't find any difference between the two. They imply exactly the same thing but uses different prepositions and verb forms. It's like the difference between "Ask..." and "Go ask...".

Hope I helped.


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks Cyrille! You did help. I have another question if you don't mind. Is it the same thing with "Tumawag ako sa'yo" and "Tinawagan kita"?

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## cyrille2188

Yes, both sound well in any sentence and they are therefore interchangeable. The only difference is the focus.

*Tinawagan kita* (_Kita _is the subject being _tinawagan_)
*Tumawag ako sayo* (_Ako _is the subject who _called_ while sayo is the _direct object_)

Given the difference, they're still exactly the same. They are both used by natives and none of the two seem to be more used than the other. Have fun being creative with them =).


----------



## Chriszinho85

Thanks again Cyrille.   I think I'm beginning to see the difference between the focus.  When I have more questions I'll be sure to post a new thread.

Chris


----------



## majoson

Most speakers treat "Tanungin mo si..." and "Itanong mo kay..." the same but these two have different usage.

TANUNGIN MO SI...; if someone asked something and you are unsure of the answer but you know someone who really does.

Example Sentence 1
1st person: _Nasaan ang aklat (book) ko?_
2nd person: _Aba, malay ko_, _tanungin mo si Juan. *(because the 2nd person thinks he took it and knows where it is)*_

Example Sentence 2
1st person: _Sino ang nagsabing bilog ang daigdig?
_2nd person: _Mmm, di ako sigurado eh, ba't di mo tanungin si Bb. Liwanag?* (because she's a professor in history so she knows)*_


ITANONG MO KAY...; this means you have no clue at all of the answer, then you'll pass him to someone whom you think may know the answer. 

Example Sentence 1
1st person: _Nassan ang aklat ko?_
2nd person:_ Hindi ko alam, itanong mo kay Juan_. *(maybe he knows)*

Example Sentence 2
1st person: _Sino ang nagsabing bilog ang daigdig?_
2nd person: _Ha? Ba't di mo itanong kay Bb. Liwanag?* (she's a professor in history so she probably knows)*_


----------



## majoson

Regarding "Tumawag ako sa'yo" and "Tinawagan kita" may seem the same as well, but they are not.  Again, most speakers are unaware of this.

TUMAWAG AKO SA'YO; means you called the person without notice.

Example Sentence
1st person: _Tumawag ako sa'yo kagabi ah, wala ka raw._
2nd person: _Ah ganun ba? Oh, bakit? *(wondering)*_

TINAWAGAN KITA; on the other hand means the person you have called was informed.

Example Sentence
1st person: _Tinawagan kita kagabi ah, wala ka naman daw._
2nd person: _Ah ganun ba? Mga anong oras? Paumanhin..._ _*(the 2nd person has expected the call)*_


----------

